# Боли в груди и пояснице



## RV (5 Ноя 2014)

Добрый день! Мне 22 года. С февраля этого года после тяжелого физ. труда начали мучать временные постреливания в пояснице. Также начала хрустеть поясница. На это я внимания не обращал, думал фигня какая-то. Но потом в конце лета заметил что начали хрустеть все возможные суставы, абсолютно все. И начали выпадать волосы))) И бывало что на дождливую погоду коленки начинали ныть.

С недавнего времени ровно месяц назад начала болеть грудина. В ровном положении, когда стоишь ровно на ногах боли нет, но когда наклоняешься вперед (даже просто, чтобы посмотреть под ноги), то начинается тянущая боль ниже рукоятки грудины по длине около см 5 этот больной участок, также боль можно почувствовать если надавить на грудину. Бывает что кольнет под мечевидным отростком. Заметил что при наклонах немного затруднено дыхание. Хрустит тоже в грудине, если долго находиться в 1м положении сидя.
К вечеру боль более менее стихает, но утром очень сильно себя проявляет. Резких движений лежа стараюсь не делать, т.к. тоже боль начинает о себе напоминать.
На фоне этих болей в груди -  постреливания в пояснице, как то ушли на второй план. Их незамечаю (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу).

Сходил к неврологу, выписала мне таблетки детралекс и направления на мрт грудного и поясничного.

Заключение поясничного: Исследованы сегменты Th12-S3. Саггитальный размер косного позвоночного канала на уровне тела L5 19мм.
Дистрофические изменения дисков в виде полосовидной дегидратации пульпозных ядер во всех исследованных сегментов. Протрузий дисков не определяется. Каудальные сегменты спинного мозга и корешки конского хвоста не изменены. Паравертебральных изменений не выявляется.
Диагноз - неосложненный остеохондроз 1 стадии поясничного отдела позвоночника.

Заключение грудного: Исследованы сегменты Th1-Th12. Саггитальный размер косного позвоночного канала на уровне тела Th6 13мм. Минимальная грыжа Шморля в Th9. Других патологических изменений в телах, дужках позвонков, дугоотросчатых суставах, дисков не определяется. Видимые отделы спинного мозга не изменены. Паравертебральных изменений не выявляется.
Диагноз - патологии грудного отдела позвоночника не выявлено.

Вопрос: может ли минимальная грыжа Шморля вызывать боль в грудине при наклонах головы вперед и при наклоне всего тела?  Врач, которые делали МРТ сказал, что: "эта грыжа никак не может вызывать боль". Если эта не грыжа Шморля, то что это может быть? Может ли это быть, как то не связано с позвоночником? Например дело в самой грудине, т.к. боль также бывает при надавливании. Хруст у меня в самой грудине или все таки в позвоночнике? (щелчки вроде поверх груди слышны)
Очень буду благодарен за любые ответы! Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (5 Ноя 2014)

*RV*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## RV (5 Ноя 2014)

Снимки МРТ к сожалению приложить не смогу, т.к. нет на электронном носителе (я так понимаю их можно скинуть в поликлинике на флешку, где я их делал - в ближайшее время постараюсь забрать)

Необходимые сведения:
1) Костя, возраст 22, Екатеринбург. рост 179см, вес 79-81

2-3) На данный момент с начала октября 2014г волнуют боли в области грудины (боли не острые, какие то удушающие что-ли). Боли в основном при попытке наклонить голову вперед (даже если просто посмотреть вниз), боль наступает в области рукоятки грудины. При надавливании тоже можно ощутить боль. Временами бывает колющая боль в мечевидном отростке. Сама грудина хрустит, после долгого нахождения в сидячем положении. После хруста ощущается небольшое облегчение. При попытке скрестить руки в наклоне боль тоже проявляется. Утром после сна боль сильнее всего дает о себе, к вечеру более менее проходит.

В середине февраля 2014 г., около одной недели начала постреливать спина в области поясницы, боли были резкие, постоянные, в среднем каждые 10 минут стреляло. После недели боли утихли, такие постреливания остались, но не более 1-2 раза в день по 1 секунде. Ухудшился сон ночами бывало не спал, бессонница.
Сейчас чувствуется некая скованность при поднятии тяжестей. Сейчас поясница менее всего дает о себе знать, слава Богу, на первый план отошли боли в грудине.
В августе 2014 г., заметил что начали хрустеть все суставы (абсолютно все) и в дождливую погоду начали побаливать колени. Также заметил выпадение волос.


4) учусь, работаю - работа сейчас сидячая с марта этого года, до этого работа была физическая.
занимаюсь спортом немного, хожу в трен. зал, избегаю осевых нагрузок: жим лежа (веса небольшие), верхние блоки, турник, обязательно гиперэкстензия. Иногда бегаю, когда есть настроение, в основном когда на работу опаздываю)))
Сейчас после начала данных болей в груди перестал заниматься в зале, делаю только упражнения на турнике (отжимания на брусьях + подтягивания + пресс + просто вис)
При подтягиваниях и отжиманиях иногда ощущается небольшая боль как-раз  таки в области грудины, если делать рывками. Поэтому сильно себя не напрягаю, делаю потихоньку.

6) Из исследований только МРТ (Снимки МРТ к сожалению приложить не смогу, т.к. нет на электронном носителе):
Заключение поясничного: Исследованы сегменты Th12-S3. Саггитальный размер косного позвоночного канала на уровне тела L5 19мм.
Дистрофические изменения дисков в виде полосовидной дегидратации пульпозных ядер во всех исследованных сегментов. Протрузий дисков не определяется. Каудальные сегменты спинного мозга и корешки конского хвоста не изменены. Паравертебральных изменений не выявляется.
Диагноз - неосложненный остеохондроз 1 стадии поясничного отдела позвоночника.

Заключение грудного: Исследованы сегменты Th1-Th12. Саггитальный размер косного позвоночного канала на уровне тела Th6 13мм. Минимальная грыжа Шморля в Th9. Других патологических изменений в телах, дужках позвонков, дугоотросчатых суставах, дисков не определяется. Видимые отделы спинного мозга не изменены. Паравертебральных изменений не выявляется.
Диагноз - патологии грудного отдела позвоночника не выявлено.

7) лечения как такового нет, был 1 раз на приеме у невролога с симптомами которые описал выше. Она же выписала ЛФК + бассейн, и детралекс.
10 ноября пойду на повторный прием.

Вопросы у меня остались те же самые:
может ли минимальная грыжа Шморля вызывать боль в грудине при наклонах головы вперед и при наклоне всего тела? Врач, которые делали МРТ сказал, что: "эта грыжа никак не может вызывать боль". Если эта не грыжа Шморля, то что это может быть?
Может ли это быть, как то не связано с позвоночником? Например дело в самой грудине, т.к. боль также бывает при надавливании. Хруст у меня в самой грудине или все таки в позвоночнике? (щелчки вроде поверх груди слышны)

Еще раз, очень буду благодарен за любые ответы! Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (5 Ноя 2014)

RV написал(а):


> Снимки МРТ к сожалению приложить не смогу, т.к. нет на электронном носителе...


Это совершенно не обязательно. Просто снимите их обычным фотоаппаратом, следуя инструкции.


----------



## RV (5 Ноя 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Это совершенно не обязательно. Просто снимите их обычным фотоаппаратом, следуя инструкции.



*La murr*, и фотоаппарата у меня, к сожалению, тоже нет, в ближайшем времени появится - снимки выложу


----------



## doc (6 Ноя 2014)

Для начала нужно показаться терапевту для осмотра, тоны сердца, ЭКГ, живот прощупать и т.д.
Хорошо бы сдать анализы: клинические крови и мочи, кровь на ферритин, на гормоны щитовидки (ТТГ и Т4 общий).
После получения результатов можно будет думать дальше.


----------



## линуксоид (6 Ноя 2014)

Костя.Вам необходимо обратиться на прием к ревматологу для исключения ряда системных заболеваний вызывающих подобную клинику.Сделайте это как можно скорее тк.при  отсутствии лечения эти заболевания носят инвалидизирующий характер.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (19 Ноя 2014)

МРТ и невролог  - это вообще чуть ли не последнее, что Вам нужно. Согласен с тем, что нужен осмотр в первую очередь ревматолога. И для начала общий анализ крови, а там по ситуации.


----------



## Katrin (28 Янв 2016)

RV, очень бы хотелось узнать, выяснили ли вы причину своих болей? У меня в чем-то очень схожие симптомы за исключением болей в груди и выпадения волос. 
Уважаемые доктора, что вы предполагаете, это может быть у RV?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2016)

Предполагается ревматологическое заболевание.


----------

